# 1 year old western mounts and wiring



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Up for sale is a set of mounts and wiring for 2010 to 2017 2500 dodge rams. May fit others I'm not sure. Was used a season and taken off the other day.

You'll get the truck side mounts seen in the photo

11 pin connector harness

Headlight harness

No trades unless you have a ultramount for a 98 gmc 2500 or a headlight harness for a 98 2500 gmc.

Not sure what to ask. I know new would cost you around 700. Make me an offer. I can ship them or meet in the Pittsburgh pa area.


----------



## BoondockerEquip (May 13, 2014)

These will fit 2010-2015 Ram 2500/3500 Gas OR Diesel and 2013-2017 Ram 2500/3500 Gas ONLY. Basically they will fit all 2010-2017 Ram 2500/3500 trucks EXCEPT 2016-2017 Ram 2500/3500 trucks with diesel engines. 

As far as the electrical, it will fit any Ram or Ford trucks that have H13 headlight bulbs except 2017 and newer Ford Superduty trucks with the dual H13 bulbs. Good luck with sale.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

bump. have another set identical for sale. also have wiring and module. make me an offer. will ship


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

bump.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

bump. make an offer. have module wiring and mounts will ship...


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

sold


----------

